# 6x26 Harbor Freight mill vs 8x30 Grizzly mill



## Neurotic-Hapi-Snak (Feb 25, 2021)

I was looking to purchase a mini knee mill mill and I'm having trouble deciding between the Harbor Freight 40939 6x26 or the Grizzly G0678 8x30. The Harbor freight is $1850 plus shipping and tax, while I found the Grizzly for $4149 plus $299 shipping from US Tool Depot. Is it worth $2300 to go with the Grizzly for the larger size, VFD, 3 phase motor, one shot lube, and the (supposedly) made in Taiwan quality? The 6x26 would probably be big enough for what I want to work on, but I'm afraid of ending up with something I want to work on that's too small for the 6x26. They both take up about the same space (once the 6x26 is on a stand). I found a VFD and 3 phase motor on Amazon for $220 and $260 (not including switches, wiring, tachometer, etc...), respectively, but I can live with swapping belts initially. I figure a stand would cost about $50-100 in materials, plus the materials for a riser block and head spacer would cost around $200. I'm afraid with the riser block, I wouldn't be able to get the table close enough to the spindle to work on flat pieces without using the quill (I'm a machinist and I was taught the quill is for drilling and boring only) or placing the piece on 123 blocks or similar (I used to run a surface grinder at a tool and die shop and have become paranoid about making sure the work is fully supported). The only manual mills I've run are Bridgeports and clones, and bigger, and while I'd love to have a Bridgeport sized mill, I don't have the space or capabilities to move a 2000lbs mill. Plus all the used ones in my neck of the woods are either around $3500-4000 in rough condition without tooling or out of my price range. A Clausing 8520 popped up on CG but was sold within 24 hours. I've heard horror stories about the Harbor Freight, voids in the castings including in the ways, but there seems to be quite a few people who've been satisfied with them. I've also heard horror stories about Grizzlys, including the Taiwanese made ones, with warped or twisted ways, ways ground out of square, ways ground concave or convex, poor way surface finish, etc.

I was also looking at purchasing a lathe. I pretty much settled on the Grizzly G4003 but I found this Birmingham YCL-1236-GH that comes with a stand (but it looks like the flimsy G4003 stand Grizzly sells) but doesn't come with a drill chuck, live center, or QCTP. Chucks and centers are pretty cheap, but not QCTPs. I haven't found much on Birmingham lathes, but what I have seems positive, at least for their larger lathes.


----------



## Tmate (Feb 26, 2021)

I appreciate your comments on my thread having to do with using stacked 6" dia. flanges for a riser.  My mill is a 6x26 Enco version that I bought around 1990.  It was made in Taiwan, and is very nicely finished.  I have no complaints whatsoever.  The Harbor Freight, Grizzly, and other current counterparts are very similar, if not identical in design.  However, they are not necessarily built by the same manufacturer, and most certainly not by the same people.  For whatever that tidbit of info. is worth.

You'll notice that there is an entire section here devoted to Precision Matthews, and evidently a lot of people have been happy with the 12" and larger lathes.  Not so much with their smaller lathes.

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/forums/precision-matthews-quality-machine-tools.172/

Good luck in your search.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 26, 2021)

I'm fairly certain the Grizzly is not currently made in Taiwan but mainland China.  Seems the price has jumped considerably too.  
If I was going to spend that much I would get a Bridgeport with a short table or a Burke millrite.  The Rockwell and Clausing are nice but hard to find as you have noticed- everyone wants them
-Mark


----------



## Tmate (Feb 26, 2021)

In a previous life, I bought and sold used machinery out of a ship container to make a few extra $.  I kept the stuff I liked most, at least for a time.  During that period, I owned both Clausing and Rockwell 12" x 36" lathes, and preferred the Clausing.  Both of them were perhaps 60's or early '70s vintage.  I also owned early Logan and Powermatic lathes of similar size and liked both.  I owned a number of South Bend lathes up to 10L in size.  I never came across or acquired any imports at that time.

The Clausing I owned had hardened and ground ways.  While the ways on all of mine were in good shape, I managed to inspect dozens of others that were not.  The most frequently found flaws aside from missing or damaged gears and/or bearings were:

The hardened and ground ways would have chunks missing from chucks and heavy stock having fallen on them.  Non-hardened ways would have dents around the headstock area, and worn areas from the headstock out to a foot or more.  You could catch your fingernails on the ridges.

Lead screws had thinned thread areas mostly from about 6" from the headstock out to a couple of feet or more.

Substantial run-out in the spindle, or a seized spindle (particularly in early South Bends with the spindle running directly on cast iron)

Worn or mis-sized tailstocks with shims under them

Rough or damaged cross-slide or compound slide ways

Tooling that doesn't fit the lathe

For all that is good about vintage American made machinery, buying it is very much a shot in the dark.  Even if you get to inspect it, you have to know what to look for.  Not withstanding all that, if you can find a good piece, or if you have the skill and patience to rebuild one, it is a joy to own.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Feb 26, 2021)

When I bought my G0730 in 2017 it was $3500.  I find it is an outstanding mill without regards to where it was made. I enjoy using it.

A lot of people with the 6×26 mills put 4"-5"-6" risers between the base and the head to give more nose height--completely unnecessary with the 8×30.

Standing directly on the floor is much stiffer than standing on a workbench, table, or other raised structure.

As to the VFD, heck, I only use about 3 spindle RPMs, really slow, slow, and not much faster than slow.

With respect to harbor freight:: the major difference between Grizzly and HF is the bearing specifications (and of course paint color)

I bought a G4003G at the same time as my lathe, a 14" metal bandsaw, and a 10" table saw.
Back when I bought them, Grizzly had a program where if you bought more than $5000 in one order, they would give some kind of discount,... check with sales to see if that is still true.

The G4003G has proven to be an excellent lathe for a 12×36.
The tablesaw has not done a thing wrong.....


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 26, 2021)

If I recall the G4003 isn't offered anymore- hard to understand why they discontinued it since apparently it was popular.
Maybe they didn't make enough on them? Who knows why companies do what they do


----------



## Winegrower (Feb 26, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> If I was going to spend that much I would get a Bridgeport with a short table or a Burke millrite.




This.   I am amazed at how much people will spend for new and kind of crummy equipment, and deal with many start up problems, when for similar money older proven equipment is available, with accessories, manuals, other users, etc.    Neither of these machines mentioned in the OP would be for me.   I'm with Markba633csi.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 26, 2021)

For comparison, I have a Diamond horizontal mill with a motorized Rotex vertical add-on head.  Small table only 5" x 20" but a very versatile, rugged machine


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Feb 26, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> If I recall the G4003 isn't offered anymore- hard to understand why they discontinued it since apparently it was popular.



Grizzly says "more on the way expected March 2021"

The thing is:: I don't see why they sell G4003 and G4003G as the G comes with stands and ends up costing less than no G if you need the stands.
The G is supposed to come with better bearings, too.


----------



## Neurotic-Hapi-Snak (Feb 26, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> I'm fairly certain the Grizzly is not currently made in Taiwan but mainland China.  Seems the price has jumped considerably too.
> If I was going to spend that much I would get a Bridgeport with a short table or a Burke millrite.  The Rockwell and Clausing are nice but hard to find as you have noticed- everyone wants them
> -Mark


Currently the Grizzly 6x26 and 8x30 knee mills are made in Taiwan. Whether that means made in Taiwan or "made in Taiwan", I don't know. They could be cast in Taiwan and the rest of the parts made in Taiwan, or cast in Taiwan with parts from China assembled in Taiwan. Or the castings could be cast in China and sent to Taiwan for finishing and assembly, or the castings could be cast and finished in China and shipped to Taiwan for assembly. You never know.


markba633csi said:


> If I recall the G4003 isn't offered anymore- hard to understand why they discontinued it since apparently it was popular.
> Maybe they didn't make enough on them? Who knows why companies do what they do


They're still being made.

My main problem with space is depth. A Bridgeport or clone with a short table is still as deep as one with a long table. Plus Bridgeports around here go for 6000+, with clones in the $3000-5000+ range.  I've never seen a Rockwell or Millrite for sale around here, and don't want to buy used online sight unseen and have to deal with shipping, and traveling more than one state is not possible right know. Although I am reconsidering a full size Bridgeport or clone, you really do get more machine for the money.

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/for/d/saint-paul-milling-machine-mill/7269770906.html
A local used machine seller has a bunch of Bridgeport clones and just got in a truckload of Southbend tool room lathes in 10x24 and 13x32. interplantsales.com
Plus this just popped up on CG: https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/tls/d/burnsville-horizontal-mill/7283173414.html


----------



## Papa Charlie (Feb 26, 2021)

If you have your heart set on new, then I would go with the Grizzly over the HF, given those are the only two options you offered us to chose from. 

However, I have to agree with Winegrower, for the money you will spend for the Grizzly, you could purchase a nice older, industrial unit.

But that is just me.


----------



## derfatdutchman (Feb 26, 2021)

I have a Grizzly G-0678 which I had for over a year now, other than having a relay pop out of its socket its been a good machine. Here is what I can tell you, the machine is made in Taiwan, the castings and finish are very good, I found no flaws  in the castings, the surface finishes on the bearing surfaces where also very good. What I like about the machine is you have 20" of spindle to table distance, I lived with a round column mill for years fighting with table to spindle distance. The VFD  motor control is great, speed range is from 0 to 2,250 RPM even though Grizzly says 200 rpm is the minimum, I have had no problem with low end torque when using lower speeds. It can be taken apart and moved by one person, I took mine apart in the garage and I moved it piece by piece into my basement by myself. What I don't care for is that the lead screws are all .125 per revolution, one day I'll install a DRO till then I have to do some extra math.  I had gone through the 6 x 26 or 8 x 30 am glad I went for the bigger machine.


----------



## Aaron_W (Feb 26, 2021)

Winegrower said:


> This.   I am amazed at how much people will spend for new and kind of crummy equipment, and deal with many start up problems, when for similar money older proven equipment is available, with accessories, manuals, other users, etc.    Neither of these machines mentioned in the OP would be for me.   I'm with Markba633csi.



Old machines are old, and come with their own issues. I mostly have old US made machines and even those that were in very good condition required a not trivial amount of work before I could use them. In some cases shop infrastructure like needing to wire 240v or install a VFD to run a 3 ph motor, others required work to deal with wear or damage, incomplete machines etc. All required significant effort to move.

I'm sure some manage to acquire a vintage machine that is plug and play, but it seems most require some work.

The other part is actually finding the right machine vs being able to call up a business give them a credit card number and be done, no spending weeks, months, years scouring CL etc to find "the one". No having to deal with flakes or scammers, no having to extricate it from the current shop, then transporting it home, it just shows up in a crate in your driveway. 

I think it is very easy to forget how intimidating buying and transporting a used machine can be to someone who doesn't have a lot of experience. 


As I do have mostly vintage machinery now I fall on the side of you and Mark in personal preference, but I can certainly understand the attractions to buying new.


----------



## rabler (Feb 26, 2021)

I started out with a Grizzly G0757Z mill (horizontal/vertical combo, about 2000 lbs) and a Grizzly G0752Z (10x22, about 450 lbs) lathe.  Both fully loaded with bells and whistles (DRO and VFD/variable speed) and priced accordingly.  For a learning from scratch, self-taught (or youtube taught) person, having something that just needed to be plugged in was not a bad thing.  Unfortunately the lathe was a bit  of a mess, several issues that I had to work through.  I ended up doing a bit of hand scraping on the cross slide due to some really poor machining on those ways.  I also had to remachine a new faceplate for the cross slide as the hole for the leadscrew/dial mount was out about .050, which caused the leadscrew to badly bind as the cross slide was retracted.  The DRO cross slide axis never quite behaves right, took me a while to realize that it was the DRO and not me, so I have learned to use the dials and ignore that DRO axis, although the carriage works fine.    So ultimately, the lathe turned out to be quite a learning experience, and not something "that just needed to be plugged in".

The mill has been less hassle.  It did blow the VFD just last month (4 years old now?).  Grizzly wanted around $950 dollars for a replacement VFD (a Delta E series), I was able to order one elsewhere for about $400, plus I had to buy the $20 programming display/panel.  Presumably for what Grizzly charged it would have come pre-programmed, in addition to the display/panel, I spent a couple of hours messing around to get the parameters right.

Ultimately my experiences have led me to buying several older American "big iron" machines. 2 years ago I got a Monarch 12" CK (14x30), and in the last year I've added a Monarch 10EE and a 612, as well as an old K&T #3 vertical mill.  All of those have/will take some work to get running.  But in the end I'll have better machines.   I wouldn't have been able to get the CK running without the Grizzly lathe, and the mill has gotten quite a bit of use too.  So despite the problems I had, I think starting out with those machines wasn't a bad thing.  But no amount of tuning or improving on them will ever get the rigidity and quality of some of the older used machines once they're fixed up.  And all four of those old machines combined cost less than I paid for the two pieces of Grizzly equipment.  I'm keeping the Grizzly mill, but the Grizzly lathe will get sold soon (a friend has already committed to buying it).


----------



## Neurotic-Hapi-Snak (Feb 27, 2021)

I don't have any preference for new or used. I would prefer American, European or Japanese iron, but my size and price limitations mean I mostly am looking at Taiwanese (preferred) or Chinese (last resort). I find it hard to justify $4000+ plus for the Grizzly so I've been leaning towards the Harbor Freight. I also saw this KBC 8x30, but that's even harder to justify for the price without a VFD. Harbor Freight does currently have a 10% off sale. Just listed on Craigslist is this South Bend 9 for $1100, but it's only a 3' bed, so 17" BTC and a change gear with no cross feed or keyed leadscrew with only a 3/4" spindle bore. I found this Millrite for $3000, down from $5000, with $850 SH. I offered $500 since it probably needs a complete rebuild, judging from the rust on the table and ways it was stored somewhere damp, so the motor is probably shot and the spindle is probably seized or needs new bearings, plus the leadscrews, knee gears, fine feed gears, etc... are probably shot, too. I also found this listing for 2 Rockwells and a 6x26. (Never mind, CNCparts1 is a well known scammer who uses the names of well known and respected sellers to sell junk machines he paints up all nice.)


----------



## Neurotic-Hapi-Snak (Mar 1, 2021)

I think I'm going to go with the Harbor Freight for now. If I join Harbor Freight's buyer's club, I can get 20% off a single item, plus signing up for their credit card gives you 10% off your first purchase. So that would make it $1330. I figure if it turns out to not be very good or too small, at least I won't have too much money sunk into it, plus if I end up wanting something else, it'll give me something to use while I look for another mill. For the lathe, I'm going to stop by Interplant Sales this week and check out the lathes they have, they have a couple South Bends in my size/price range plus a Sheldon.


----------



## Tmate (Jul 12, 2021)

Back in the 1960's American labor was relatively cheap, albeit not as cheap as Chinese.  1960's machinery could be economically manufactured in the U.S. to standards not possible today.  In order to meet realistic price points, almost everything has been farmed out to the Chinese.  So this is the World we now live in.

Fortunately, the old U.S. lathes from South Bend, Clausing, Logan, Rockwell, Standard Modern, Hardinge, etc. were built like tanks, and are widely available, as are used parts.  Lathes generally become worn in certain spots, which unless severe, won't affect 90% of the work done by hobbyists and small shop owners.

On a lathe, the bed is the only thing that can't reasonably be replaced.  Fortunately, worn or damaged ways can be easily identified.  Non-hardened ways develop ridges, nicks and dings, etc.  Hardened and ground ways can have chunks knocked out of them.  All easy to spot.

A lathe or milling machine that might cost tens of thousands of dollars if made in the U.S. today can be acquired for a fifth that amount.

I wonder how many Grizzly and Harbor Freight lathes will still be around sixty years from now, with parts readily available.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Jul 12, 2021)

Tmate said:


> I wonder how many Grizzly and Harbor Freight lathes will still be around sixty years from now, with parts readily available.



Why is this even a question for people 68 YO and older ????
Why should we care what happens 40 years after we have died ??


----------



## Tmate (Jul 13, 2021)

Mitch Alsup said:


> Why is this even a question for people 68 YO and older ????
> Why should we care what happens 40 years after we have died ??



Some lathe shoppers are under age 68.  Also, there are some who might reason that something that lasts for 60 years is better built than something that lasts a third that time.


----------



## Dave Smith (Jul 13, 2021)

Neurotic-Hapi-Snak said:


> I think I'm going to go with the Harbor Freight for now. If I join Harbor Freight's buyer's club, I can get 20% off a single item, plus signing up for their credit card gives you 10% off your first purchase. So that would make it $1330. I figure if it turns out to not be very good or too small, at least I won't have too much money sunk into it, plus if I end up wanting something else, it'll give me something to use while I look for another mill. For the lathe, I'm going to stop by Interplant Sales this week and check out the lathes they have, they have a couple South Bends in my size/price range plus a Sheldon.


I'm wondering if you got your mill, or if you are still deciding? 
Dave


----------



## MikeInOr (Jul 14, 2021)

I have an old Husky 8x30 mill that needed a little bit of love when I bought it.  I am VERY impressed with it.  I later stumbled across a great deal on a bigger Jet mill in excellent shape but still can't get myself to part with the old Husky 8x30.  After purchasing a the bigger Jet mill the Husky still doesn't feel like a toy.  My Husky is single phase, no power feeds and no DRO but it is still a REAL machine and very capable for it's size, not to mention heavy.  

I have never seen the 6x26 mills so have no basis for comparison.


----------



## Ultradog MN (Jul 15, 2021)

Mitch Alsup said:


> Why is this even a question for people 68 YO and older ????
> Why should we care what happens 40 years after we have died ??


This makes me sad.
Not to pick on you but I see it as an example of the mind set that gives us a throw away society.
I built and remodeled bathrooms for the last 30 years and Always kept the notion of posterity in mind.
Will this bathroom last as long as the one that was original to a 100 year old house?  Does it generally follow, match or enhance the architectural theme of the house?
Is it made to be rebuilt again someday?
Of course I was competing with other contractors whose only concern was cost and I missed out on many jobs. But I stayed busy  working for people who shared my concern for those who came after us. People who understood that houses are things we think we own but really just get to love and enjoy for a while - 50 years if we're lucky. Because soon enough we'll be gone but the house will remain for successive generations.
That philosophy of building for the future is what guides me in my choice of tools and tooling too.
I could have pulled out a credit card and bought a modern machine. But I looked and waited for the right one. Like Rabler I found a 12CK Monarch.
It is 79 years old. It is worn but not worn out.
It is big, heavy, sculpted, voluptuous and beautiful to behold.
The handles, hand wheels and controls on it weigh more than many modern lathes.
Maybe that's superfluous to some but aesthetics do matter after all.
I am proud to own such a fine machine - if one can say I own it. Because like a good house it will outlast me and I just get to be its caretaker for a little while. 
What I do with it and do  to it will be done with a thought to the man who owns it next. Because the time to consider posterity, our children's children, is now.


----------



## Tmate (Jul 15, 2021)

Ultradog:  Well said!  

I started a company some 25 years ago, and sold it a while back.  It still exists today and many employees remain.

However, it's not so much the money I made that is rewarding, rather it's the ripple down affect my product (CNC plasma cutters) had not only on company employees, but also the businesses and hobbies of thousands of customers.  The changes in their lifestyles, however small, carry on in subtile ways to their progeny.  The gifts our forebearers made to future generations is why we no longer live in caves and travel in ox carts.


----------



## Scott-ak (Jul 16, 2021)

Between the two you listed I'd get the Grizzly. But personally would never do business with them. Not cause of where they are made but because of there **** poor customer service for our State.  As to new vs used, it simply isn't worth the trouble of buying a used machine. There was been one used  bridgeport sold here in the last two years. It was in sad shape. It sold for 9k. I'll take a Taiwanese machine any day for the same money and don't give a rip if it lasts 50 years. I'll be long gone before I wear it out. I'm currently looking at Jet machines but dang they have soo many models to choose from.


----------



## Alcap (Jul 16, 2021)

Rereading this thread , did the op purchase a mill or lathe ?  Its interesting how cost and availability of used equipment  vary across the US .  Right now there are few small vertical mills on CL but about 1/2 dozen Bridgeports under $5k many under $2k .


----------



## Tmate (Jul 16, 2021)

As I mentioned above, I had a 6" x 26" Enco bench knee mill for over 25 years.  While I used it over that entire period, I didn't use it every day.  Never had any problems with it.  Encos at that time were made in Taiwan, although the same design is used by Chinese manufactured mills today, and it is hard to tell them apart.  You can't necessarily trust the ads, etc., as to their origin.

Taiwan built machines are generally reported to be good, as was my experience with one.  Chinese stuff not so much.  My Enco was not particularly rigid, although I did much more drilling than milling on it.  The main problem was spindle height above the table.  Like many others I toyed with adding a riser, which of course would affect rigidity to an extent.

Being in my early 80s, I was intimidated by the prospect of moving up to a 2,000 lb. Bridgeport.  Buying one sight unseen, having it shipped, picking it up and bringing it home, getting it into my garage, getting it off the pallet and into place, and learning how to use it all scared me to death.

I bit the bullet and did it though.  I watched eBay auctions for weeks until I found one with a J head, 36" table, step pulley drive, and located at a reputable dealership on my side of the Country.  It was pretty plain, with no accessories.  It had been repainted by the seller, so it was hard to judge the original appearance.  The table surface was perfect, and the Y axis ways looked ok from the pictures.  The seller sent me a walk around video showing it running.

The seller arranged shipping to me (Rhode Island to Maryland), which I negotiated into the price of $3,500.  A young neighbor from across the street used his truck to help me go pick the mill up in Baltimore.  We used a drop bed trailer, which the shipping company had no problem loading with a forklift.

When we got to my house, we backed the trailer up to my garage, lowered the trailer bed, and used a rented pallet jack to pull the mill off,  I put the mill in the middle of the garage, between the cars, while I figured out how to get it off the pallet and moved into place without the pallet jack.

My engine hoist wasn't up to the job of lifting 2,000 lb., so I decided to use a cable puller (comealong) to pull it off the end of the pallet.  As the first end cleared, I bolted the first of two rectangular support tubes (2" x 5" x 3/16" wall) to the two front bolt holes in the base.  I bolted adjustable casters to each end of the support tube.  The casters supported the front of the mill as I slid the front off the pallet.

As the rear of the mill neared the edge of the pallet, I used a toe jack to raise each side enough to block it up.  I then slid the pallet jack out, and bolted a duplicate support tube with casters to the rear of the mill.  I used the toe jack to lower it to the casters, and used a pry bar to move it to it's ultimate location.  At 2,000 lbs., you don't simply roll it around like a tea service cart.

The mill turned out to be great except for the one-shot oiling orifices being clogged up, as many if not most are.  I wasn't about to disassemble the whole thing to fix that, so I am manually oiling it, which is fine for my level of usage.

I added an X axis power feed, a VFD, a DRO, and a 6" Kurt vise as shown in the pictures below.  The first is of my Enco, which I sold for half the cost of the Bridgeport.


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Jul 18, 2021)

I gotta ask.. what's the story on the pair of mag base drills converted to drill presses?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tmate (Jul 18, 2021)

Weldingrod1 said:


> I gotta ask.. what's the story on the pair of mag base drills converted to drill presses?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk



I described these in another thread, but here's a more concise explanation:

I wanted variable speed, reversing, and automatic quill feed, but was leery about my ability to buy, transport, and install a Bridgeport mill.  I had an Enco bench knee mill, but it had none of these features.

I shopped around on eBay and bought matching drill press bases and tables.  I used two 48" lengths of 2 3/4" OD x 1/4" wall DOM tubing and a couple of 3/4" thick cold roll steel plates to fabricate the drill press structures.

The variable speed mag drill with reversing is a BDS MAB465.  The one with the power feed is a BDS AutoMAB450.  The power feed automatically reverses when drilling is complete, which a Bridgeport does not.   BDS is a German manufacturer.  CS Unitec is the American distributor.

Two of them side by side permits me to work on long material which could not be readily supported by a single drill press.  Using readily available spindle extensions provides the same throat depth as a conventional drill press.

I ultimately bought a J head Bridgeport mill, but still regularly use the mag drill arrangement.  Of course, the mag drills can be yanked off and used independently if needed.  The two drill press set-ups probably cost as much as the basic used Bridgeport before accessories.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Jul 18, 2021)

Tmate said:


> The mill turned out to be great except for the one-shot oiling orifices being clogged up, as many if not most are.  I wasn't about to disassemble the whole thing to fix that, so I am manually oiling it, which is fine for my level of usage.



Keith Fenner is running a series of a Bridgeport restoration--taking it apart was about 2 years ago, putting it back together is ongoing. The link is to the on-shop oiler::


----------

